
MS wants to control your Win 10 desktop. Now are you ready to try a Linux? - ourmandave
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3189408/linux/windows-as-a-service-now-there-s-an-argument-for-linux.html
======
anotheryou
I'm ready when I have no broken packet version conflicts or old packets.

And probably I'd still miss quite a few apps:

\- Media stuff: Adobe, Ableton, Touchdesigner, Visual Studio (these are the
real deal-breaker for me)

\- some casual games

Might be already supported one way or another:

\- autohotkey (though there might be even better tools, just have to convert
all my scripts)

\- a global equalizer that I can feed parametrically to adjust sound to my
room (for measuring my room I can still boot windows once I guess).

\- shareX replacement (select area for screenshot, annotate, upload to ftp
with hashed filename, upload clipboard to markdown file online, give back
custom url etc)

------
sreenadh
Honestly, I do not understand the intent behind the whole "linux inside
windows" trend that MS is on these days. Even visual code is turing out well
these days, but I am hesitant as I am not sure of the intent behind it.

